# What's your favorite?



## SDNess (Jan 18, 2004)

There are several different mediums through which _someone_ can represent sf/f...so which is your favorite?

Book (Novel, Novella, Short Story, etc.)
Film - Movie
Film - TV Series
Poem
Art (Drawing, etc.)
*Plus any others you can think of...

I like "books" the best.


----------



## Foxbat (Jan 18, 2004)

For me (despite being a lover of all things cinematic) it's still (and probably forever shall be) the book. The doorway into imagination still lies in the traditional written word


----------



## nemogbr (Jan 18, 2004)

I enjoy the films and if only they could come up with a version of Star Wars along the lines Final Fantasy.... 

In the end we always return to books.


----------



## dwndrgn (Jan 18, 2004)

Definitely books.  Although I do like the other mediums as well, but books are more personal - fueled by your own imagination.


----------



## Elysium (Jan 18, 2004)

It all beagn with books for me, and I'm an extreme bibliophile so I have to go with books. I love the visual work too thoguh. But often they remove the need for imagination and just sppon feed it you. I like to be able to speculate about my speculative fiction.   That means sci fi and fantasy= Both are better in print for me.


----------



## WolfKat (Jan 18, 2004)

it definately has to be books   nothing beats them but movies do come in a really close second


----------



## littlemissattitude (Jan 18, 2004)

Books.  That's because you can take a book anywhere, anytime.  Technology is pretty good (they've got those tiny TVs and all), but you just can't get comfortable with a book like you can with any other medium.  Also, reading a book lets you imagine what characters, places, and items look like.  You can go at your own pace.  You can go back and re-read easily if you missed something or want to refresh your memory.

Yeah.  Books.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Jan 20, 2004)

Another 'extreme bibliophile' here, to borrow Elysium's phrase.  


When it comes to length , which was part of your question, I really cannot generalise. I like a story that is as long as it should be, neither longer nor shorter.


----------



## LadyFel (Jan 20, 2004)

Books, with film a close second - but only if it's done well enough with not TOO many discrepancies...

And I prefer seeing the film before I read the book...because although I end up with a mental picture of what the characters look like, I'm less likely to be disappointed in the book than if I see how much ahs been left out/changed/misinterpreted...LOTR is an example...I saw The Fellowship before reading the book, so the book filled in the gaps. But the Two Towers I saw after reading it...and spent three hours of misery because of the changes...Elves in Helm's Deep?? Faramir?? Don't get me started...


----------



## iKwak (Jan 20, 2004)

Film movie followed by books.


----------



## aftermath (Jan 22, 2004)

my fav would of course be books, followed very closely by video games. being in grade 12, i have a lot free times on my hands. I also wish to become a stroy boarder for a company that creates RPG's, the best style of games, in my opinion, that ever grace the world. Then games are followed by table top games, like D&D and Wahammer. oh yeah, each that troll a lesson. now that i think about, table top and video games are tied. they are equally great


----------



## Incognito (Jan 23, 2004)

Books, of course, impinge better on the imagination.

But sometimes you just have to see the details and scale that only film can bring.


----------



## kyektulu (Jul 26, 2005)

For me the book is unbeatable! 
Your imagination has no boundries and you can visualise things in your own way, this makes the act of reading a very personal and individual experience to everyone. Although I like watching films I prefare to read the book first and the problem with this I have found is when a book is portrayed in film they often do not represent the charecters the same way that you see them and that for me spoils the film.
My second favoret Is art! I love fantasy artwork!
xxxkyexxx


----------



## Frey Slayer (Jul 26, 2005)

SDNess said:
			
		

> There are several different mediums through which _someone_ can represent sf/f...so which is your favorite?
> 
> Book (Novel, Novella, Short Story, etc.)
> Film - Movie
> ...


 
Im going to deviate from the norm a bit here. 

For Fantasy I love the written word, but for Sci-Fi I prefer film or TV series. 
Why? Im not really sure. Its just the way it is!


----------



## Leto (Jul 26, 2005)

Books


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jul 27, 2005)

The books.  Films are crap.


----------



## Monty Scott (Jul 27, 2005)

I like artwork an awful lot, but the book is the most pure medium, in the sense that I can read the authors words and translate them in my mind to complete the vision. A film is usually someone elses interpretation and the work is watered down or downright adulterated.


----------



## kaneda (Jul 27, 2005)

For fantasy its definatly books followed by films followed by art. 

SF wise - i don't like reading science fiction (and i haven't read much), but i like watching films, and i don't know much sf art. So sf its films only.


----------



## kaneda (Jul 27, 2005)

Lacedaemonian said:
			
		

> The books. Films are crap.


 
Thats quite a generalisation! All films? or just sf/f?


----------



## The Master™ (Jul 27, 2005)

Books, gotta be books... Nope, nothing but the books... If I've read a book that is made into a film, I will ALWAYS hate it... 

The books open up your imagination... They help you see things better... You learn more about the motivations of the characters...

Occasionally, I'll enjoy a movie... But only if it isn't a book that I've read... Like *Predator*... And *Aliens*... And *Hawk The Slayer*... And a few others...


----------



## Alia (Jul 27, 2005)

SDNess said:
			
		

> There are several different mediums through which _someone_ can represent sf/f...so which is your favorite?
> 
> Book (Novel, Novella, Short Story, etc.)
> Film - Movie
> ...


 

With a good book I can see it as a movie playing in my head!  Therefore, I like movies, but I love books.  They are so much more descriptive whereas, a movie leaves out so much information and detail it doesn't do the story honor. Often times, if I like a movie I will go and buy the book just so I know what I missed...   

Also, I love art!  It would be my second favorite medium!


----------



## silvermage2000 (Aug 8, 2005)

I would have to say book, because movies usually sometimes leave alot out or arent very much like the book they were suppoused to repersent.


----------



## GOLLUM (Aug 8, 2005)

Looks like a lot of people are saying books and who am I to rock the bandwagon... 

Books definitely hands down!!!


----------



## shandril (Aug 8, 2005)

i love books ....but ocassionally its nice to just sit down and watch a movie and hope the writes didnt destroy it too much


----------



## FelineEyes (Aug 10, 2005)

Well...I love reading, but I have to say...art.
I can make up a billion stories in my head from a picture, who needs someone to do it for me?


----------



## cyborg_cinema (Aug 10, 2005)

SF Books and SF movies, for different reasons.

A good futuristic action movie is like a two hour high for a SF fan.

The SF book is more detailed and complete. The imagination translates words to worlds.


----------



## Setzertrancer (Aug 12, 2005)

Books, they last long (for me anyway) and are often much more intricate and interesting then most movies. I find that not many good books are made into movies. I mean Harry Potter and Lord of the Rings sure but I think that these are average in comparison to some other books, such as Terry Goodkind and Raymond. E .Fiest but then these are my preferences. If I were to see GOOD books converted into movies that would be great, another book I'd like to see made into a movie is The Time Ships by Stephen Baxter to sequel the movie the Time Machine.


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 12, 2005)

It has always been books for me.  Definately not movies, especially if I have read the book first.

Second medium would have to be art. Something that suits my personal taste as is the case with books.


----------



## Pyan (Aug 12, 2005)

Books. No-one has yet made a film or drawn a picture of a book I've read and got it right as I see it.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 17, 2020)

Book first.


----------



## Rodders (Aug 18, 2020)

My personal preference will always be books, followed by TV Series. 

Movies, specifically Hollywood, aren't appealing to me at the moment, unless it's something unusual or perhaps a foreign language movie.


----------



## Vince W (Aug 18, 2020)

Books, then books, followed by... books. Next will be TV. Films are a distant fifth.


----------

